# Pana Darts BareBack?



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Anyone shooting these?


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

I started a topic similar to this recently, and pretty much everybody said it was a terrible idea. If you got a "forkhit" you would be looking at some hefty medical bills, and possibly no more shooting for the rest of your life. Pleasant prospects!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

No thanks! But joey does!


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Interesting guys, it does seem like a bad idea. But I thought the same thing about PFS years ago. Now that's all I shoot.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

The Norseman said:


> I started a topic similar to this recently, and pretty much everybody said it was a terrible idea. If you got a "forkhit" you would be looking at some hefty medical bills, and possibly no more shooting for the rest of your life. Pleasant prospects!


 I will have to check it out. Or maybe I did? Navigating this website is not my strong point.


----------

